# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Kỷ niệm 20 card đồ họa ASUS cùng GTX 980 Gold

## trihoinachantoan

ASUS mới đây đã trình làng giới công nghệ card đồ họa GTX 980 phiên bản Gold nhằm kỉ niệm 20 năm dấn thân vào thị trường card đồ họa. Bên trong hộp đựng là một chiếc card đồ họa GTX 980 có xung nhịp được các kỹ sư ASUS ép xung sẵn ở mức 1431MHz, đây là một trong những mức xung nhịp cao nhất của một chiếc card GTX 980 mang lại đang có mặt trên thị trường. Cụ thể, xung nhịp của GTX 980 phiên bản Gold cao hơn 18% so với phiên bản gốc của NVIDIA và chỉ thấp hơn phiên bản GTX 980 Matrix Platinum của chính hãng ASUS 100MHz.

Trong khi ASUS đã bắt đầu sản xuất bo mạch chủ từ năm 1989 thì mãi đến năm 1995, hãng điện tử Đài Loan mới bắt đầu nghiên cứu phát triển và sản xuất card đồ họa nhằm khẳng định mình ở phân khúc thị trường còn mới mẻ ở thời điểm đó. Thời gian dần đi qua và đã có nhiều những phát minh của ASUS trở thành các chuẩn mực của ngành công nghiệp card đồ họa, họ đã đạt rất nhiều giải thưởng danh tiếng từ giới báo chí công nghệ qua đó khẳng định ASUS là nhà sản xuất card đồ họa hàng đầu và là cái tên quen thuộc xuất hiện ở các thứ hạng đầu trong các bảng xếp hạng hiệu năng đồ họa danh tiếng như 3DMark của Futuremark.

Bạn có thể theo dõi chặng đường phát triển card đồ họa của ASUS trong 20 năm tại đây và sau đây sẽ là phần đặc tả chi tiết của GTX 980 phiên bản Gold:

​

----------


## citybuilder1102

*Trả lời: Kỷ niệm 20 card đồ họa ASUS cùng GTX 980 Gold*

phiên bản gold ra sao không thấy có cái hình minh họa vậy

----------


## nabet68

*Trả lời: Kỷ niệm 20 card đồ họa ASUS cùng GTX 980 Gold*

Hình em nó đây tự xem giúp nhé

----------


## hungosp

*Trả lời: Kỷ niệm 20 card đồ họa ASUS cùng GTX 980 Gold*




> Hình em nó đây tự xem giúp nhé


Nhìn giống màu đồng hơn là màu vàng đó hén

----------


## sondongho83

*Trả lời: Kỷ niệm 20 card đồ họa ASUS cùng GTX 980 Gold*

Asus ra đời 20 năm rồi cơ á, nhanh quá vậy, tri ân cái gì lớn lơn đê Asus

----------


## thapchidao

*Trả lời: Kỷ niệm 20 card đồ họa ASUS cùng GTX 980 Gold*




> Asus ra đời 20 năm rồi cơ á, nhanh quá vậy, tri ân cái gì lớn lơn đê Asus


tặng con card đó là được đấy, tri ân cho mỗi khách hàng 1 con GTX980 há há

----------


## bell.lina

*Trả lời: Kỷ niệm 20 card đồ họa ASUS cùng GTX 980 Gold*

2 quạt tản nhiệt đều nhau nhìn chất thế, mà con này xung cao không

----------


## daiklinh688

*Trả lời: Kỷ niệm 20 card đồ họa ASUS cùng GTX 980 Gold*




> 2 quạt tản nhiệt đều nhau nhìn chất thế, mà con này xung cao không


Đù 3 cổng display port luôn mới kính chớ

----------


## giacnguvang

*Trả lời: Kỷ niệm 20 card đồ họa ASUS cùng GTX 980 Gold*

quá đẹp luôn,m like Asus nhiều nhé

----------

